# What's your favourite LFS in Mississauga?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Al Mississauga for me.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*R2o, Aquatic kingdom , canada coral 
*

Reef raft on the days they are open


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Canada Coral


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

FINATICS on Dixie Road just north of the 401 is the best freshwater LFS in Ontario. By far the best African cichlid selection anywhere. 
--
Paul


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Finatics for freshwater and Canada Coral for salt. Best two stores out that way in my opinion.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

For SW, its AK, Dragon and R20 in Mississauga, if I want to drive further then it will be Advance Reef Aquatic and Coral Reef.


----------



## thao (Jun 29, 2013)

*store*

So far CANADA CORAL IS THE BEST


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Finatics. And Menagerie. Even though it's not in Mississauga.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*LFS in mississauga*



blacksun said:


> So far CANADA CORAL IS THE BEST


Canada corals for coral, AK or BA for fish


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> FINATICS on Dixie Road just north of the 401 is the best freshwater LFS in Ontario. By far the best African cichlid selection anywhere.
> --
> Paul


That's right!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks like Finatics is the place to be. I'll have to check it out this weekend. Drove by a few times but always on the wrong side of the road.

Looks like Finatics is big Cichlid place, but do they have plants, and some other non-marine criters?

The reason I like BA is the large selections and there are always something new and unique once in awhile. For example.. I just picked up some Rudolf Shrimps which I've never seen or heard of.










I am not promoting BA or anything. In fact, got ripped off by 1 of the guy who worked there a long time ago. He's not there anymore.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Finatics. And Menagerie. Even though it's not in Mississauga.


Menagerie for sure but I did not list it as it is not in Mississauga. They always have weird and wild things.









Thai micro crabs. White dots are nerite snail eggs for size reference.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Als Mississauga!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

bigfishy said:


> Big Als Mississauga!


Every time I go in there I see more sick then healthy fish. Always skeptical of buying anything there.


----------



## blackmajik (Jan 23, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> Every time I go in there I see more sick then healthy fish. Always skeptical of buying anything there.


Might be because their tanks are so overstocked with fish. I'm wondering how fast they move the fish but most times if not every time, I see crowded tanks compared to AK and other LFS - even Pet Smart isn't that bad. Having saying that, I do shop there since they have a wide range of products and buy their weekly specials - if the fish doesn't make it, it really isn't much of a loss.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Canada Corals for me of course....can't wait for the opening of fish sale also,maybe before the end of Spring.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> Every time I go in there I see more sick then healthy fish. Always skeptical of buying anything there.


but they have rare fish sale in normal price from time to time


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Canadacorals turned into my new fav spot.


----------

